# who knows Angelfish genenics?



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay...here is the scoop...

I am raising up 2 different spawns of Angel Fry. The first group is from a Silver pair. The second group from a Gold and Marble pair. 

The spawn from the Silver pair are now about pea size and begining to put on color and sprout their fins. I see many that appear will be Silver, but I also see many that at least look like they will be Gold....how does that happen? 

Also, within this spawn I have some between pea and dime size, and some that are still very small and look newly hatched. They are together in a 20 gal long tank at the moment. They are fed 6 times a day, Alternated between BTB ( Better than Brine) and BBS ( Baby Brine Shrimp). So why such a different growth rate here? And just what am I gonna get from the Gold and Marble pairing? 

During the first week after hatching out, I do daily 50% water changes, but cut back to every other day during the second week. 

I know I should just count my blessing I am able to raise them at all, but really curious here. 

Any insite would be welcomed....

Thanks in Advance,
Kathy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

While I don't know angelfish genetics, I do know that unless you know the background of both pairs, there will be no way to tell what the fry will look like. Silver may be dominant but they could still carry other recessive genes (marble, gold, black who knows?). So unless you know thier parents, it will be a crap shoot for a cpl of generations.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

In the wild there is just mostly silver angelfish. Marble, gold marble, blush and most others you can name are slectively bred for certain traits. About 95% of all angels sold in stores and through breeders. When bred again in your home aquaria, it's just pot-luck what you will come up with.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

craftyflalady said:


> Okay...here is the scoop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kathy, I'm sure you know about the size inhibiting hormones given off by young fish. I think angels produce it in QUANITY. LOL. I have the same problem. I use 55 gal. tanks for grow out, with a constant drip water change system and I still get size differences. The only thing I know to do is to keep separating the fry. Every couple of weeks, dip the larger fish out and put them in another tank. Raising angelfish could quickly take over an entire fishroom.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Some fish will always be bigger than others. Could be the hormone that hasn't been proven yet but is believed to be true. Could be the more agressive fry get more food. Whatever you believe it is know that they will not all be the same size as they will grow at different rates. Just like us humans.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Here yah go Crafty, All you ever wanted to know about Angelfish Genetics, and probably some you didn't  
http://theangelfishsociety.org/genetics.htm


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

ron v said:


> Kathy, I'm sure you know about the size inhibiting hormones given off by young fish. I think angels produce it in QUANITY. LOL. I have the same problem. I use 55 gal. tanks for grow out, with a constant drip water change system and I still get size differences. The only thing I know to do is to keep separating the fry. Every couple of weeks, dip the larger fish out and put them in another tank. Raising angelfish could quickly take over an entire fishroom.


Ron, I too have raised Angels for years. I am developing a strain of "pygmy". If you come across any during your cull process that are very small (not crowded) and have long Pectoral fins. Would you let me know? I'd be interested in buying them from you. Thanks, SueM


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow...Thank you everyone for the insite! And Sue..thanks for the link...way more than I could have imagined! 

I am finding that raising angels do take up tank space. I right now slowly move them up in tanks. Soon to have more grow out tanks for them. They really "bloom" once they get in a good tall tank..! Truely amazing to watch! 

Well, I got some readin' to do folks! Thanks again to all of you. 

Kathy


----------

